# Margaret Thatcher dies at 87



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember seeing the "Iron Lady" as being close to the Reagan Administration in putting up an unified front against communism and trade unions. She also pitted Britain's military might against Argentina in the Falklands War. Love her, or hate her, she was one of the first female world leaders that everyone seemed to take notice of.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

She lived to be pretty old! What age is the Queen again?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I remember seeing the "Iron Lady" as being close to the Reagan Administration in putting up an unified front against communism and trade unions. She also pitted Britain's military might against Argentina in the Falklands War. Love her, or hate her, she was one of the first female world leaders that everyone seemed to take notice of.


R.I.P., Margaret Tatcher!



JoanCrawford said:


> She lived to be pretty old! What age is the Queen again?


She's also 87 years old. Her birthday's on 21st this month.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

She's been in hell for not even a day and has already closed down 6 furnaces.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Athena Avril said:


> R.I.P., Margaret Tatcher!
> 
> 
> 
> She's also 87 years old. Her birthday's on 21st this month.


Hooray! roud: And I'm pretty sure that the Queen will live a long time. I remember the Queen Mother living well into her 90's (Maybe even 100's, I forgot!)


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> Hooray! roud: And I'm pretty sure that the Queen will live a long time. I remember the Queen Mother living well into her 90's (Maybe even 100's, I forgot!)


I hope that she's going to live a long life as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eos_Machai said:


> She's been in hell for not even a day and has already closed down 6 furnaces.


No doubt they were run by the trade unions.


----------

